# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کارشناسی و کاردانی پیوسته و ناپیوسته..... ؟؟؟

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان
من میخوام میکروبیولوژی ازاد بدون کنکور آزاد برم
توی دفترچه که زده جز کارشناسی پیوسته هاست حالا یعنی چی؟ یکی از دوستام گفت رتبه میخواد که...

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان کارشناسی پیوسته واسش رتبه کنکور ملاکه؟

----------


## Mahdiyaar

سلام،اگر هدفتون ار انتخاب این رشته صرفا 
موندن در مقطع لیسانس وبازار کاره بهتون توصیه میکنم رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنید...تاجایی که‌میدونم الان تقریبا جز فوریت ها کم رشته ای داریم که مقطع کاردانی باشه که لیسانسش میشه ناپیوسته وکسی که از لیسانس شروع کنه میشه پیوسته تفاوتش همینه در کنکور سراسری فکر مبکنم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


دوستان کارشناسی پیوسته واسش رتبه کنکور ملاکه؟


سلام جز رشته های بدون آزمون هست*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *
> 
> سلام جز رشته های بدون آزمون هست*


میکروبیولوژی رو میگی؟

----------


## Sanazbst

بدون کنکور بودن چه ربطه به کارشناسی پیوسته یا کاردانی بودن داره

----------


## MehranWilson

> بدون کنکور بودن چه ربطه به کارشناسی پیوسته یا کاردانی بودن داره


حالا کلا این رشته بدون ازمونه؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


میکروبیولوژی رو میگی؟


در دانشگاه ازاد بله*

----------

